# 'Imperious' Scapa Flow Orkney



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am hoping that someone may be able to help me with information about this vessel. I have a photograph of the crew of the vessel,but not of the vessel, which was taken my a relation of mine, Andrew Petrie of Burray, Orkney.

It was used by Metal Industries.

My Grandfather, Allan Taylor, writes: "What I am looking for is the history of the 'Imperious' and its crew. I know Andrew Pertie from Burray served on boom defence vessels as crewman rank AB during the Second World war. Andrew was my fathers first cousin, there mothers being two of the 13 of the Taylor family from Banks in Burray."

If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Regards,

Craig.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

The spelling for the name is HMS Imperieuse, the last ship to be so called was the old Imperieuse class armoured cruiser 1886 to 1913, HMS Audacious launched in 1869 then assumd the name in 1914 and lasted until 1927.
In 1944 the two Revenge class battleships - Resolution and Revenge took over the duties as stokers training ships both these ships were scrapped in 1948 - both ships were at Portsmouth for these duties - perhaps he was one of the nvigating parties to move the ships or under traing as a stoker before posting to scapa flow. The two battleships histories are in the SN Directory on the HOME page
Steve


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

FLYING LINNET built 1904 by Ferguson Bros. Port Glasgow, for the Clyde Shipping Company.
1932 sold to the Misses Cooper, Belfast, and renamed IMPERIOUS.
1936 sold to Metal Industries, Glasgow, and the vessel based at Scapa Flow.
circa September 1946 demolished by Metal Industries at Rosyth.
Source - The Clyde Shipping Company by W. J. Harvey and P. J. Telford.
Hope this helps. Regards, Alan.


----------



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info Steve and Alan.

Sorry about the mix up with the postings.

Looks like she was called Flying Linnet in the past. Would anyone have a photograph of the boat at all, I could show my grandfather.

Regards,

Craig


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Craig,
I have posted a rather poor image of the Imperious at Belfast but it will give you an idea of her appearance - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=121742

There's a World Ship Society photo of her as the Flying Linnet in the above book.
Best wishes, Alan.


----------



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks again Alan, I will show him the pic and your info later today.

Much appreciated.

Craig.


----------

